# Fehler bei der Char-Suche



## BeyondTheSilence (17. November 2006)

Wenn bei der Charakter-Suche nach namen gesucht wird und mehr als 50 Ergebnisse gefunden werden, wird beim Weiter-Button ("Seite 1 von 5 Weiter" ganz unten) die Variable "tx_blasc_pi1[Name]" nicht mehr im Link eingebunden, womit auf den weiteren Ergebisseiten nicht mehr nach dem Namen gesucht wird ...


----------



## Rondir (21. November 2006)

BeyondTheSilence schrieb:


> Wenn bei der Charakter-Suche nach namen gesucht wird und mehr als 50 Ergebnisse gefunden werden, wird beim Weiter-Button ("Seite 1 von 5 Weiter" ganz unten) die Variable "tx_blasc_pi1[Name]" nicht mehr im Link eingebunden, womit auf den weiteren Ergebisseiten nicht mehr nach dem Namen gesucht wird ...



Jup, die Detailsuche ist karpott  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (21. November 2006)

Hmm das wird sich einer der Admins (Hallo Krauli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) mal anschauen müssen.


----------



## Roran (21. November 2006)

Also ich hab NULL Probleme damit,
bei mir hat alles geklappt.

Detailsuche


----------



## Rascal (21. November 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Also ich hab NULL Probleme damit,
> bei mir hat alles geklappt.
> 
> Detailsuche



Geh mal hierhin
und dann auf seite 2


----------



## Roran (21. November 2006)

OK,
nun auch gesehen,
da ist echt ein Fehler.

Das muß sich wirklich mal unser Krauli anschauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_Mesa (1. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich würde gern mal wissen, wie man das überhaupt macht?!

Muss man seinen Char da extra hochladen, oder so?

Ich finde meinen Char nicht!

MfG Inliana


----------



## Roran (1. Dezember 2006)

Black_Mesa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde gern mal wissen, wie man das überhaupt macht?!
> 
> ...


*Hier lesen --------> * Wie erstelle Ich eine Visitenkarte


----------



## Black_Mesa (2. Dezember 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> *Hier lesen --------> * Wie erstelle Ich eine Visitenkarte



Da wird doch beschrieben, wie man ein Bild in seinen Account setzt,
und nicht, wie man seinen Char hochläd,
außerdem steht bei mir oben nirgends Visitenkarte!!!

Sry, vll check ichs au grad net!

M f G


----------



## Roran (2. Dezember 2006)

Black_Mesa schrieb:


> Da wird doch beschrieben, wie man ein Bild in seinen Account setzt,
> und nicht, wie man seinen Char hochläd,
> außerdem steht bei mir oben nirgends Visitenkarte!!!
> 
> ...


Ok,
dann eben für ganz unbedarfte.

Die Vistenkarte ist eine Funktion von BLASC.
Und mit BLASC kann man seinen Char hochladen,

Beispiel für ein BLASC Charakter-Profil

Ohne BLASC kannst du keinen Char hochladen,
und wenn du dir das genau durch gelesen hättest,
wäre dir das hier auf gefallen!



Roran schrieb:


> Aber,
> du mußt den BLASCProfiler installiert haben,
> sonst geht das nicht,
> denn aus den Daten die der in die Datenbank schickt,
> werden die Vistienkarten erstellt.



Und in der Info Seite zu BLASC ist dieses auch zu lesen!




_*Die Profile können folgende Punkte umfassen:*

    * Charakter – Zeigt eure Werte momentan getragenen Rüstungen. Optional kann auch euer Goldbestand verraten werden.
    * Talente – Stellt eure Talentbäume dar.
    * Fertigkeiten – Gibt einen Überblick über eure Fertigkeiten
    * Bankfach – Euer komplettes Bankfach auf einen Blick.
    * Inventar – Hier könnt ihr auch Einblick in eure Taschen gewähren.
    * Rezepte – Eure berufsspezifischen Rezepte auf einen Blick.
** Visitenkarten – Unter diesem Punkt stehen euch sieben Visitenkarten zu jeder Fraktion zur Verfügung. *
Mit den praktischen BBCode Feldern könnt ihr diese Karten einfach in jeder Forensignatur verwenden._


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (19. Dezember 2006)

ÄHMM...
BTT, please.

Also das Problem ist noch nicht gelöst. Krauli hat wohl keine Zei :-(


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (5. Januar 2007)

ähmm .... 

/push


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (23. Januar 2007)

BeyondTheSilence schrieb:


> ähmm ....
> 
> /push




Krauli ?

Hattest wohl bisher noch keine Zeit ? ...


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (28. Februar 2007)

BeyondTheSilence schrieb:


> Krauli ?
> 
> Hattest wohl bisher noch keine Zeit ? ...



Ich will ja nicht stressen, aber der Fehler ist nun doch schon fast 4 Monate gemeldet :-(


Krauli !!????!!!???


----------



## Roran (28. Februar 2007)

Ich hab das mal weiter geleitet.


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (20. April 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Ich hab das mal weiter geleitet.



Dann würd ich mich mal nach dem Status informieren ....


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (14. August 2007)

BeyondTheSilence schrieb:


> Dann würd ich mich mal nach dem Status informieren ....



/push ....


----------



## ZAM (14. August 2007)

BeyondTheSilence schrieb:


> /push ....



/done


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (14. August 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> /done


gratulation ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

